# Cincinnati River spots



## shadjuice (Sep 21, 2011)

Just wanted to share some recent catfishing news. I have been catching plenty of cats on hotdogs, bites everytime I cast its crazy. Blues, channels and Shovel heads. I have been fishing at Public Landing, Riverside Park and Fernbank Park. Tonight I caught a nice 10lb Channel at Fernbank. Sunday me and the wife caught 12 cats at Fernbank. I know people have stated they haven't been biting, try some HOTDOGS.


----------



## ronj18 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I may have to try that later. I went out yesterday for a nice slow day of fishing...


----------



## shadjuice (Sep 21, 2011)

Public Landing and Fernbank Park have been great spots in the last two weeks. Saturday night i caught a 15lb Blue cat at Public landing and a 5lb Small Mouth Buffalo fish


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

What time of day are you fishing at Fernbank?


----------



## shadjuice (Sep 21, 2011)

So far the afternoon and evening has been good. I went last Saturday morning but the weather wasn't too great. As you know good fishing can happen anytime


----------

